# Prowler Elite, VenusII, Moken and Australis Pelagic.



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Took all of the above for quick paddle on Shaws Bay this morning, held by Ballina Recreation Mart. Its great retailers have these kind of test days. A few of the reps from the different companies were there as well.
Prowler Elite, I now know why so many paddle these. I want one.
Moken, I mentioned a little in "which kayak for me", but a nice looking yak with some good features in the 12-13 feet range.
Australis Pelagic, now this is a nice fishing yak with offshore capabilities. Had a quick chat to the manufacturer. Its an Australian made product that is competively priced, with all the right features. It felt good to paddle and I would like to have a go through the surf. The guys down the S coast are using them for diving entry and exiting the surf. For something in the same class as the Elite, at the price kitted with rudder etc, Im sure we will be seeing a lot more of this kayak in the future.
VenusII. This is a personal favourite. Light weight and reputably good in the surf. Im getting one for the wife but Ill be using it for fishing inside the reef and surf gutters.
I enjoyed the opportunity to test paddle a few yaks.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good to see some photos of other great yaks!


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I wonder what a pink yak is like to paddle? I think it would be a fast yak. If I had a pink yak and someone started paddling over to talk to me, they would not be able to catch me. Or at least not catch sight of my face so they could recognise me again.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWejBc1kAABVfgAAQQIGAGqAAWIC/7d7gIACJEUwnqMIek0yaBkZBqp7InpqepqeoPUN6oaaeUIccOZpNvZfsJBLSZ1DRbBGvdsqLg9riPHyAFrGfwJrpbsmsOghOoJ4XEZb0PfqoRdHw0RQa8L51TYKW2PfMJm1ByH6LpkEsk38FYnVl7qZGsDtK4m2VQUjDYShRNGxbPMZjn/i7kinChIdGC5rI


----------



## bushcam (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Breambo,
I know this a fairly old thread but I've I'm interested in the Australis Pelagic vs Elite 4.5. 
I'm about to buy 2 kayaks and was pretty much decided on the elite, but now I've seen the Pelagic here in your post. Tell me, which one did you prefer? What does the center console on the Pelagic look like, I can't see it in your photo and can't find any other photos of it on the net.
How does it paddle compared to the Elite? Would it handle the open ocean as well as the Elite?
Sorry about all the questions, 
Cheers,
Bruce


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Gday Bruce

Take this with a grain of salt mate, Im new to this caper as well and some might say bias because of my yak, but I call a spade a spade 8)

Having just recently gone through picking a yak I know where your coming from, its not easy!! which is the reason for this post  Having never seen or paddled one Im like you and going on what Breambo is saying and that one pic. Theres only one thing I can think of and that is hullshape, they sound simular in a few ways but this might be where they are different. In my "bias" opinion the prowler has one sexy bow and in my limited experiance it really does eat up waves/wake just like the shape suggests it would.

I went through my pics and these 2 should give you an idea of the shape...I dont have any purpose shots of the bow..


















I have no doubt the pelagic does some things better than the prowler, the middle hatch comes to mind! Seems its all just trade offs from one good yak to another, so thats why I thought I'd let you know one of the points that got it over the line for me. Im not saying one is better than the other, just trying to give you one of the many points to look at when trying to compare 2 yaks, which I think is hard sometimes because your comparing apples with oranges 

Good luck mate

cheers
Baldy


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Mate I think the prowlers probably a better yak ( could well be wrong) but the Pelagic came in about $500 cheaper, however someone got quoted a lot more than that recently though, and I thought that was good value, you can get a fair few accesssories for $500.


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

ahh gotcha mate, yeah I saw that quote for around $1900 in another thread[rudder,flush rod holders ect..] and based it there or a bit under, but theres no doubt about it $500 would buy every bit of tackle I own,rods and reels included :lol:

If there really is that much difference with the ruddered versions I reckon its getting towards that apples n oranges comparison 8)

Im trying to help Bruce and I think Im just making it harder :lol:

cheers
Baldy


----------



## bushcam (Nov 14, 2007)

I rang the Australis factory today. They are going to send me a printed brouchure on the Pelagic.
The specs are :
length- 4.3m
width- 77cm
depth- 33cm
weight- 27kg or 29kg with rudder
rear tankwell- 98cm x 43cm
RRP - $1750 with rudder and backrest. The factory will not discount the price at all, but retailers may.

I forgot to ask what the carrying capacity is.

I can get a Prowler Elite 4.5 with rudder from Pro Catch in Brisbane for $1650 delivered to my door. I think I'll go with the Elite.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

For those prices defineately go the Prowler.


----------

